# c501 error and "what to watch now"



## tdeegan (Oct 1, 2003)

I kept on getting a c501 error when trying to access "what to watch now" last night.

I inadvertently discovered a fix to my problem while looking for the Opera TV store: "Make a connection to the TiVo Service, and after it is complete go to TiVo Central and press THUMBS DOWN - THUMBS UP - PLAY - PLAY. (This will restart the UI).

Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## gozno42 (Jan 5, 2009)

tdeegan said:


> I kept on getting a c501 error when trying to access "what to watch now" last night.
> 
> I inadvertently discovered a fix to my problem while looking for the Opera TV store: "Make a connection to the TiVo Service, and after it is complete go to TiVo Central and press THUMBS DOWN - THUMBS UP - PLAY - PLAY. (This will restart the UI).
> 
> Hope this helps someone else.


worked for me... thank you!


----------



## lapdog12 (Dec 14, 2013)

unfortunately, i didn't work for me. i hope i can solve this issue easily.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

I had this problem with both my TiVo's yesterday. I did a restart of each and that resolved the problem.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i had one "501" error, it resolved itself in a few minutes, no action taken on my part.


----------

